# another strange paradox about medieval music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

After lisening from byzanthium to Andalousia on naxos, i come to an astonishing conclusion this music is very close to band like dead can dance for the ambience the final result, that his ethnic fusion or arabic groove whit medieval defenatly for DcD fan.

My point is dead can dance is essentially what this compilation stand for:medieval sound meet world beat.So in a way these classical composer were pre DcD century ago...

Very oaradoxal if you ask me.Sure DcD share there exotic blend whit electronic in a modern rendition but the formula they use is ancient this is my opinion.

:tiphat:


----------

